# Another "new-to-all this"



## vince13 (Dec 10, 2008)

At 61 I was diagnosed Type 2 in April but a month ago my level was checked at the Drs and it was 25 - I was in hospital 2 hours later.  The Consultant told me I was probably misdiagnosed earlier or could be evolving into Type 1. He agreed to let me home on Gliclazide tablets which he says won't help much and I will soon need to be injecting - the thought of trying to control this scares me although I know I will be given loads of support and advice.  My levels are erratic, to say the least and it feels as if my life has been taken over by the dreaded D-word !  I see my Consultant again tomorrow and await his decision re insulin injections (which I would like to put off until after Christmas - just postponing the inevitable really).

Just a bit of information please - has anyone else suffered from a sort of "hot ache" behind their left shoulder-blade especially after eating ?  It would make sense to me if it was my right side as that's where the liver/pancreas is if I read the diagrams right.  It's not painful but it worries me - I had a scan in hospital so that should have showed up anything really nasty.  

OK I'm a real big baby I know !


----------



## bluebird (Dec 11, 2008)

hiya vince..sorry to hear ur all outa sorts at the mo.i like u started off as type 2 and was commenced on tablets..these seemed to work for a while but then my sugars began to climb again..they tried combining diff tabs but that too didnt work and i as commenced on insulin..i like u was veru scared by the thought but i have to say for me it was a great move.i can say that after starting on insulin i finaly felt like i was in control of the diabetes not the diabetes in control of me.i had bags more energy and soon got to know what worked well for me and what didnt.
as for the hot feeling your having im afraid i cant help you with that as ive not ever experienced anything like it.
hope ur feeling bit more yourself soon and no your not a baby


----------



## Jules A (Dec 11, 2008)

vince13 said:


> I see my Consultant again tomorrow and await his decision re insulin injections (which I would like to put off until after Christmas - just postponing the inevitable really).



If you have to take insulin you would be better off starting before Christmas - then you'll be able to enjoy all the nice Christmas food and inject more insulin to cover the extra carbs. There are some plus points to insulin jabs!!!


----------



## vince13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you Bluebird for your really positive reply.  I do need to get to grips with the Type 1 thing but it has been a real shock to suddenly go so high - it felt like a real threat which I know I've got to take seriously.  I'll report back once I get things more under control.  Again, thank you - Vince 13


----------



## vince13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, Jules A, for making me think positively about having to inject - it can have its good side I can see that.....I'll be advised by what my Chap says later today !


----------



## kojack (Dec 11, 2008)

Put in a post to let us know what happens. This could well help another worried person.
All the best today.


----------



## elaine (Dec 11, 2008)

hi, i get pains in exactly same place after eating at night. sometimes i think its heart attack and i get really anxious. however, i think its exactly that which is causing it - anxiety. we are told all the time about what we can and cannot eat and sometmes i think maybe i shouldn't be eating at all. my husband has a constant ache in his hands from massaging my shoulder and back ribs, hes my hero! but yeah, with stuff playing on your mind i think it has a physical effect on the body. then you are in a circle of anxiety and pain. i thought the pain was due to cholesterol but when i had it checked they said it was good so its all just in my head lol. if you find out for sure please let me know but mine is not a hot ache, just pain and ache. good luck xx


----------



## vince13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you John.  All went well today from my point of view.  He is letting me carry on with an increased dosage of Gliclazide plus Metformin to "kick in as much insulin as we can get the pancreas to produce" as he put it and then (from my next appointment with him in Feb 2009 probably) I shall have to get into the injecting lark.  The odd hot sensation in my shoulder is probably due to nerve endings being stimulated by the effects of diabetes and he isn't worrying about further investigations as the scan I had in hospital showed up nothing evil there.  So a much happier 61-year old tonight !

Thanks for your interest and positive vibes.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi and thanks for letting me know I'm not alone - even if it is all in my head !
The Consultant said you get odd effects with diabetes and he thinks it is the diabetes stimulating nerve endings.  Whatever it is he is not worried enough to carry out any further tests so I'm a much relieved little soul tonight !

Thanks for your input.  All the best.


----------



## kojack (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info from today's visit. 
Now you have a rough idea as to the next stages and the problem re your pain your bg may steady up in the next week or so.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Many thanks for your input - I may need my hand held again but am much more positive tonight.


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 12, 2008)

Vince13, pleased to hear you are feeling more positive.  You are certainly not alone and I love the bit about getting odd effects with diabetes.

I hadn't realised how much general inflammation my uncontrolled diabetes was causing and as I get more of a grip on my blood glucose and understand more about handling fluctuations I've found my shoulders a lot less painful.


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 12, 2008)

*Pains*

Hi all, i have been diagnosed since May and i had those chest pains, i thought i was having a heart attack or angina, they even took an ultrasound of my heart!
But after i was diagnosed and put on insulin (they thought i was type 2 but turns out i'm type 1) i soon made the connection that if i over ate or the wrong things that put my sugars up i would get these pains and they were pains but i'd get it on my arm too hence the heart attack but it is all to do with the food and diabetes


----------



## elaine (Dec 12, 2008)

glad you are ok and that you figured out your problem, probably the same with me then!!


----------



## vince13 (Dec 13, 2008)

How did you find the transition from Type 2 (?on diet and medication?) to insulin - I'm teetering on the brink of being put onto insulin and there seems to be so much to it (controlling bloods by working out how much insulin to inject, counting carbs etc) I just can't imagine how I'll cope with it all.


----------



## bluebird (Dec 13, 2008)

hi vince.glad ur feeling happier about things now.try not to worry about the insulin.i was commenced on novomix 30 and was on that up until this week..ive just been commenced onto the basal bolus regime which means more injections but from listening to everyone in here it should give me more control and flexability.my sugars are a bit all over the place at the mo but im getting there..lol.really glad ur feeling more positive and happier


----------



## vince13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Bluebird.  Levels are down this morning again but I am so erratic even with the medication (Gliclazide 320 per day plus Metformin 2 days ago).  I sm trying to be SO good with what I eat but it seems to make no difference except when I eat fruit when it goes to the skies - from what I understand it will be easier on insulin but the idea of injecting - oooeer!  Thanks for your kind thought - I really am coming to terms with it but it was all such a shock and it is life-changing.  Just at present IT rules ME....


----------



## Jules A (Dec 15, 2008)

Don't worry about the injections - the needles are so short and thin that more often than not you won't even feel it. I was very needle phobic but after a few days it didn't worry me at all.


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 15, 2008)

i started off on metformin( took them for 6yrs) found out in feb that i had been mis-diagnosed, ( had dka) i started on insulin and i have a phobia!!! i think it has been easier to keep my sugars lower, saying that my levels are all over the place at the moment, probably due to all the goodies in the house for xmas, oh and having no willpower doesnt help. the needles i use are tiny so most of the time dont hurt so dont worry, if i can inject anyone can!!!


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 15, 2008)

Vince just wondering why they think you are a type 1. from what you've said it sounds like they are treating you as a type 2. A large proportion of people with type 2 do end up on insulin. they are then insulin treated type 2's (they don't turn into type 1). 
Just wondering if they ran any tests to confirm type 1. 

have you tried a reduced carb diet? I know alot of type 2's find this very sucessful.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Nikki,  The Dr diagnosed me as a Type 2 in April (levels running at 7 or 8) after a regular 6-monthly review and I was put on a diet regime.  However just recently they've run tests and my liver function test results were a bit odd so they did a blood sugar reading in the surgery at the end of Oct and the nurse found it was 25  (2 hours later I was admitted to our local hospital for "monitoring").  There I saw the endocrinology Consultant regarding the liver resulsts and the diabetic Consultant who told me that I was "evolving into a type 1".  I saw the Diabetic chap again last week and he is still of the opinion that I shall soon need to be injecting and he is sure I was misdiagnosed in April (I'm 61 which indicated Type 2 but at 5ft I had lost a stone in weight - now 8 stone 6lbs and had the raging thirst, thrush, eyes acting up etc).  He's allowing me to be on 320 Gliclazide and 500 Metformin a day to see what happens but my levels are still very erratic and, when he sees me in February, he says I shall have to go onto insulin.  Although this seems a bit haphazard I do think he's right and I hope I shall feel better when I am more in control of my levels - at present the blood sugar levels are controlling me instead of the other way around and I am being SO GOOD - it's sick-making at this time of the year !!

Anyway I am getting great support from people on this site which helps a lot.


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 15, 2008)

vince13 said:


> Hi Nikki,  The Dr diagnosed me as a Type 2 in April (levels running at 7 or 8) after a regular 6-monthly review and I was put on a diet regime.  However just recently they've run tests and my liver function test results were a bit odd so they did a blood sugar reading in the surgery at the end of Oct and the nurse found it was 25  (2 hours later I was admitted to our local hospital for "monitoring").  There I saw the endocrinology Consultant regarding the liver resulsts and the diabetic Consultant who told me that I was "evolving into a type 1".  I saw the Diabetic chap again last week and he is still of the opinion that I shall soon need to be injecting and he is sure I was misdiagnosed in April (I'm 61 which indicated Type 2 but at 5ft I had lost a stone in weight - now 8 stone 6lbs and had the raging thirst, thrush, eyes acting up etc).  He's allowing me to be on 320 Gliclazide and 500 Metformin a day to see what happens but my levels are still very erratic and, when he sees me in February, he says I shall have to go onto insulin.  Although this seems a bit haphazard I do think he's right and I hope I shall feel better when I am more in control of my levels - at present the blood sugar levels are controlling me instead of the other way around and I am being SO GOOD - it's sick-making at this time of the year !!
> 
> Anyway I am getting great support from people on this site which helps a lot.


i was nervous at the thought of insulin- i hate needles!! i didnt think i would be able to do it, it is amazing what you can do when your health depends on it. i also had all the symptoms you described. the best thing i did was going on insulin, i felt 100% better within a few days, thats when you realise how s*it you felt before. dont worry too much im sure it be ok. if you need to talk, ask questions or just moan we are all here and willing to help if we can.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you annemarie, I have got so much feedback in a very little time from all you people on this site.  It is good to know that people feel better after taking the insulin step - gives me hope for 2009.  Happy Christmas and a very healthy 2009 to all.
Faith (Vince13)


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for the info Vince. I don't really understand what your consultant means by 'evolving into a type 1' it doesn't make alot of sense. If he means you have type 1.5/LADA then maybe he meant that your would eventually become type 1. But I think that letting someone you believe has type 1 only take tabletes is very dangerous as you are risking DKA. you'll read the stories here of mis-diagnosis and people ending up in DKA. 

I would ask for the antibodies blood test and a c-peptide to determine correct type. 

I love being on insulin, I find it more flexiable and easier than tablets. 

have you mad any changes to your diet? are you following a high or low carb approach?


----------



## vince13 (Dec 16, 2008)

Saw my Dr and the Diabetic nurse today and they seem happy for me to continue up to my next appointment with the Consultant on 16th Feb when they all seem sure I will start injecting.  I've only been advised to  have a "healthy diet" which I thought I had anyway (yes, honestly, I do eat well - no junk food, love cooking etc).  No-one has given me any other guidance on this at all.


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 16, 2008)

A dietician informed me that Type 2's can evolve into Type 1s.  Apparently Type 2s may initially have very high levels of insulin circulating but it cannot get into the cells due to insulin resistance which is helped by metformin and exercise.  Eventually the pancreas then reduces the amounts of insulin it produces so Type 2s get drugs to stimulate it (in my case, gliclazide) along with treatment for insulin resistance.  However, the pancreas may then fail to produce any insulin and so Type 1 becomes as if Type 2.  Doesn't mean the insulin resistance disappears though

Type 1s can also develop insulin resistance ...... !

As long as Type 2s produce some insulin they won't progress to DKA but, like Type 1s, when no insulin then are at risk


----------



## vince13 (Dec 17, 2008)

That makes more sense to me, Vanessa.  My Consultant explained last week (first follow-up after being diagnosed appointment) that I am making some insulin and the gliclazide and metformin will help me for a very little while and my levels are still in the 10.9-14.3 range early mornings fasting.  He expects me to need to inject from when I see him next February when he thinks my pancreas will have given up producing insulin itself.  Happy 2009 eh ?


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 17, 2008)

vince13 said:


> That makes more sense to me, Vanessa.  My Consultant explained last week (first follow-up after being diagnosed appointment) that I am making some insulin and the gliclazide and metformin will help me for a very little while and my levels are still in the 10.9-14.3 range early mornings fasting.  He expects me to need to inject from when I see him next February when he thinks my pancreas will have given up producing insulin itself.  Happy 2009 eh ?


hi vince13, don't worry too much about going on insulin, you will feel 100% better health wise.Idid'nt think i would cope having to inject,( i hate needles) it's not that bad, the needles that most people(myself included) use nowadays are very tiny mine are 6mm they are also very fine so most of the time are painless unless you keep injecting in to the same site, you have to rotate sites.


----------

